# Looking for advice on an enclosed trailer



## tncontractor

I'm trying to decide on an enclosed trailer for use for both carrying my equipment and tools, plus for advertising. I'm thinking about a 6'x12' single axle, that has at least 72" inside height clearance. Any recommendations on manufacturers? I really like the Haulmark brand. Would you recommend going with a double axle instead? I don't think I'll ever need to carry enough to justify a double axle, but not 100% sure.


----------



## Grumpy

Check ebay, they have tons on the cheap. Maybe not the brand your looking for but I have seen many trailers.


----------



## Bjd

tncontractor said:


> I'm trying to decide on an enclosed trailer for use for both carrying my equipment and tools, plus for advertising. I'm thinking about a 6'x12' single axle, that has at least 72" inside height clearance. Any recommendations on manufacturers? I really like the Haulmark brand. Would you recommend going with a double axle instead? I don't think I'll ever need to carry enough to justify a double axle, but not 100% sure.


A lot oguys up here have them, some even have a small office in them.
Most of the ones that I have seen are the dual axle type, I think at 12 feet you need a dually.

not sure of the brand, but they sure look nice on the job site.


----------



## GunnCon

I have a United Trailer with dual 3500 lb dexter axles. It's 18 feet in length and we use every bit of it. One of the best features it has is the rear ramp door. Very easy to unload and load tools. We built shelves on one side and a work bench on the other side with an inclosed cabinet for our digging tools (shovels,rakes,posthole diggers etc.) I don't know how to attach pictures or I would show the interior. It would be fun to see other contractors ideas of how they have their trailers set up.


----------



## PipeGuy

GunnCon said:


> It would be fun to see other contractors ideas of how they have their trailers set up.


I'll put up some pics in the next couple of days. Please do the same.

We use a Car Mate 20' enclosed "car hauler" type trailer for our jobsite tool trailer. It has a rear assisted lift beaver tail type ramp with a man door on each side of the trailer. The beaver tail is great for moving heavy items in and out. We also built lots of heavy duty shelving, a small work bench / plan table and various other storage accesories to keep tools and equipment off the floor. A generator can be plugged in externally to power interior duplex outlets and overhead fluorescents. We also use an infrared propane heater during the dead of winter for lunch breaks.
Recently we installed a motion activated alarm system that is remotely monitored, through alarm.com, using a cellular uplink. I put together a bank of of 6volt golf-cart batteries to provide 12VDC that is inverted to 110 VAC to run a dedicated outlet for the alarm. We run a generator with a battery charger about once a week to maintain the battery bank. It'll go about 5 days on a 3 - 4 hour charge.
I'm seriously considering building a heat box like Teetorbilt described a couple of days ago in a post.


----------



## MinConst

I'd like to see some pictures. I have a 8 x 12 Haulmark and it sure beets loading and unloading my pickup. I don't have too much done inside. I'm waiting to see how it works out and how to hold my tools from moving around. Please do share some pictures and ideas.


----------



## hatchet

8'x12' is the minimum size I would even think about. Think of a 6' wide with shelves/bins on either side - about 2' left to walk in/out. I also wouldn't have anything but a dual axle - they pull much better than a single axle (that includes off the beaten path and on highway).


----------



## trekr

I'd definitely vote for dual axles. Also, Wells Cargo might be worth checking out-- they've been around forever.


----------



## Mike Finley

How the really big time contractors haul their tools around.


----------



## Cubevan

I use a cubevan and my tools are always with me.


----------



## lpsonbuilders

*Enclosed trailer!!*



tncontractor said:


> I'm trying to decide on an enclosed trailer for use for both carrying my equipment and tools, plus for advertising. I'm thinking about a 6'x12' single axle, that has at least 72" inside height clearance. Any recommendations on manufacturers? I really like the Haulmark brand. Would you recommend going with a double axle instead? I don't think I'll ever need to carry enough to justify a double axle, but not 100% sure.


I was wondering how you made out on the trailer storage ideas? I just purchased a new 6x12 single axle trailer. My first thought was not to large to pull around with my cargo van. But reading the postings it sounds like I need to sell it and buy larger? I was secondly thinking very compact, so a well thought out design. To make the most out of the space and yet keep the weight down, because I'll make up for it in tools! But you can't have things flying around. So much stuff and so little space! I've been searching for ideas
to get me started in some direction. I know that I would like to do alot more than I have room for. I would like to make the best out of what space I have!


----------



## MinConst

So has anoyone got any new ideas to share on trailer usage? Layouts etc?


----------



## PipeGuy

Sorry about not getting some pics posted. We've been working out of pick-up trucks since early december because the jobs have been so short that they haven't merited pulling the trailer to a site. Trailer's been locked up in cold storage. We'll be getting it out the first week in February and I'll get some pics.


----------



## Eastwood

Where's the pics everyone promised???

I'm ordered mine this week--I've been looking for awhile and this is what I found for anyone else looking for one: I looked at several brands, and ended up choosing InterstateWest--they seemed to be about mid-range as far as price and quality, plus they're the local dealer here when it comes time for warranty issues. I was also impressed with Pace, Haulmark, and Wells Cargo too, but ended up keeping my money local, plus Interstate gave me a fair deal.

I ordered a 7'x14' tandem axle with brakes, asphalt undercoating, lifetime warranty on the roof, z-channel steel construction for just under $3500. If I remember right, the 6'x12' was about $2600, but I've looked at so many that I can't recall the exact price. They had a million options from there (door style, colors, windows etc), but that's the basic setup. They had fancier options too, but since my trailer will mostly sit on jobistes for storage/advertising, I didn't see them as necessary. 

Anyway, hope that gives everyone in the market a rough idea of cost/options, I'll post pics as soon as it's delivered.


----------



## bergenbldr

the main advantage to duel axles is when the trailer gets a flat tire.most contractors don,t need the extra gvwr .


----------



## Tom R

Cubevan said:


> I use a cubevan and my tools are always with me.


Ditto to that.


----------



## J2Jonner

I'm also in the hunt for a good trailer to store tools and transport materials in. How do you find that the 7x14 is working for you size wize Sunstone? I looked at Haulmark 7x14's tonight, fair bit more space than the 6x12, but more tow and park as well. Does anyone have photo's or ideas to pass along regaurding there trailer layouts? Shelving and whatnot?

Thanks!
Jon


----------



## Glasshousebltr

I just built my own, still needs some work, but I've got the inside decked out nice.


Bob


----------



## bergenbldr

Glass, are you planning on shakes or clapboards.


----------



## Glasshousebltr

Poured concrete, thats just the forms.:cheesygri 

Na, I'm going to cover the roof with rubber and I have a bunch of coil I'm going to lam over the ply then screw with properly spaced hex head screws.

The inside is the kicker, it's pretty roomy and I made use of every inch, (my personal norm). I have a desk with a nice leather office chair at the front and work benches down both sides. The floor is large enough to stack ply or drywall flat. I just built it this year, I was short a garage for awhile.

Bob


----------



## Big Dave

Yeah, you have to from time to time. Just the other day was on a job that had been rained on and trying to back the trailer up to the garage I had to use it. I was even on a rainslicked road stopped on a hill with the trailer hooked up and when I went to take off just sat and spun so I had to kick it in.:clap:


----------



## pruane

Dave, A remote control truck has its own storage area? I like the panel saw location. I think I will steal that idea, Mine just floats around, usually in the way.


----------



## Big Dave

pruane, the rc truck's not in there anymore. I thought I would have more time at lunch or during down times but didn't work out.

The panel saw works out really good. I can rip up to 10' lengths. What really worked out best was the fact that I ordered the trailer a foot taller which gave me storage under the saw which I wouldn't have had. Plus it makes it easier to work, not having to bend over so far.


----------



## brandoon

just wondering if you could show me the photos of you enclosed trailer set up seems as if you have removed the photos? i just bought a 7x14 and want to set it up right


----------



## rojigga

brandoon said:


> just wondering if you could show me the photos of you enclosed trailer set up seems as if you have removed the photos? i just bought a 7x14 and want to set it up right


 
Me too, just bought a Haulmark 8.5X20 and been looking for some good ideas as to shelving and workspace. Cheers


----------



## buletbob

*smell in trailer*

I used the roll on bed liner from Dupli-color it was half the peice of the product called Hurkuliner. you can get it at any auto-zone stores it runs about 54.95 a gallon.it covers [email protected] 5 mil thick. works great and protects the floor.


----------



## jjcards

Looking to buy a new Enclosed Trailer this year. Duel Axel. 

My question is anybody perfer the aluminum trailers over the steel?


----------



## moldbuster

If the trailer is something you are really going to USE on a daily basis, don't go cheap. It is worth paying for a quality trailer because it won't fall apart and it will have resale value in the future. Wells Cargo for me. 7 x 14'. Tandem gives you a lot more hauling capacity plus it just rides better.


----------



## Mike B

I just bought a 6x12' Continental Cargo.....tandem, with curb-side door and rear ramp.....I pick it up in the morning.:clap:


----------

